# [Aporte] Libro de texto : "Aplicaciones de la Electrónica" del Msc.Iván Garrido.



## CharlieD (Jun 22, 2021)

Un cordial saludo a la comunidad de electrónicos, en un post anterior mencioné el libro de texto : "Aplicaciones de la Electrónica" del
MSc. Ing. Daniel Iván Garrido Rodríguez, y un compañero me pidió si era posible que compartiera dicho libro de texto. Pues resulta que me puse en contacto con el autor del libro de texto, que reside en mi país (Cuba) y le pedí permiso para subir su libro en el foro, a lo cual me respondió afirmativamente.

El libro es muy interesante y se enfoca más bien en los aspectos prácticos de la electrónica, analizando algunos de los temas fundamentales en los campos de esta, por ejemplo, en el capítulo de los Comparadores, analiza los AMP OP y describe algunas de las configuraciones más utilizadas, y generalmente al final de cada capítulo analiza un circuito práctico real relacionado con el tema en cuestión, describiendo detalladamente cada bloque que compone al circuito y si es necesario, realiza un análisis más enfocado a la parte matemática.

Por ejemplo, en el capítulo de los comparadores describe el funcionamiento de los supervisores monofásicos de línea. En la siguiente figura se puede ver un ejemplo de lo que menciono, y cómo se realiza la descripción de cada bloque que compone el circuito.



Es un buen libro en general para aprender cosas básicas de electrónica teniendo como referencia dispositivos y aplicaciones reales, realmente se los recomiendo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 2, 2021)

Muchas gracias, vine desde el post de:





						Diagrama Esquemático de protectores electrónicos para refrigeración GD3200 y GD3201
					

Aquí les dejo a todos los interesados, los diagramas esquemáticos de los productos antes mencionados , que son protectores electrónicos para equipos refrigeración ,ya que soportan un máximo de 15 amperes y funcionan a base del CI LM339 que son 4 comparadores en un sólo chip , el CI CD4060 que es...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

